# Need a holster....



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

....for my PPK/S .380 I've seen so many on line I just get confused every time I see another candidate. Can some one with practical experience make a suggestion.
Also, I've decide to remove the Crimson Trace laser grips from my PPK/S & thought some one might have an interest in them. The model number is "LG-480". I bought the on 11/20/09 and the batteries last for 5 years. I believe that $200 is a fair price.


----------

